# Poly Dyn tx7 ?



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Has anyone heard of Poly Dyn tx7 treatment? I saw it on speed channel on some special about racing products. They say the engine treatment alone will give you an extra five(5) horsepower. The Link is below:


TX7 by Polydyn

Thunder Racing - Engine Oil Additives


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> Has anyone heard of Poly Dyn tx7 treatment? I saw it on speed channel on some special about racing products. They say the engine treatment alone will give you an extra five(5) horsepower. The Link is below:
> 
> 
> TX7 by Polydyn
> ...


This poor post has been sitting here all by itself for 6 long days. I felt it was time for a mercy reply.

If Jiffy Lube, Nascar, the Monster Truck crowd, and JEFFS386 endorse the product you know it's got to be good.

Seriously, if you're running Mobil 1 full synthetic oil in an LS1/2 what is some aftermarket additive going to do for you?

This stuff is for people who are bad at connecting the dots.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

with a name like poly dyn, it reminds me of poly grip or something. i'll agree with wing nut, it's probably pretty good if you want to lock something up within the next few treatments or something and void warranty if you have one. be careful what you add to your engine in the way of lube additives. they can possibly clog passageways and stuff. i'd stick with something that follows the GM 4912 or whatever format gm recommends/requires for the engine which is usually any good full synthetic based lube be in mobil, castrol, quaker, royal purple. i personally prefer castrol syntec


----------

